# HEY Y'ALL LOOK AT THIS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

For those of you looking for ideas. Here is a guy selling CD's on E bay of all kinds of equipment, buildings , tunnels, bridges. trestles.

There is some rolling stock to use as referance for weathering.

http://shop.ebay.com/ken10272/m.htm...mp;_ipg=25

JJ


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I got some of his CD's including the western town structures. Great stuff!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks interesting, thanks for the heads up JJ 

Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The guy said that there are about 500 pictures on each CD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I ordered six of the CD's


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Whew! "Hey, y'all, look at this" is mighty close to those most common last words, "Hey, y'all, watch this!"


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

With the famous words said after picking your self up off the ground: "It seemed like a good idea at the time".

Andre


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....and generally a "hey, hold my beer" in there somewhere.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Only by the rookies.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 14 Jun 2010 01:53 PM 
Whew! "Hey, y'all, look at this" is mighty close to those most common last words, "Hey, y'all, watch this!"



LOL! I was thinking the same thing!


----------

